# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  Sản phẩm dự thi khoa học

## Hoang Phuong

Lâu rồi mới chạy lại máy, e đem đi dự thi kinh tế cộng đồng sản phẩm điêu khắc , các bác ủng hộ em =))

----------

CKD

----------


## DuyManhBk

Kết quả thi cử thế nào rồi bác. ~~!

----------

